# N > Layout



## Timinsk (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm wanting to make a really small project just for a bit and want some ideas or someone to think up a plan for me.

Dimensions: W 3 ft x L 2.5 ft

I can make it bigger if needed but like i said a small project 

any help would be greatly appreciated!

regards,
Timinsk


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's a couple of places to look:

http://carendt.com/index.html
http://www.thortrains.net/nglayou1.html
http://www.thortrains.net/nscale/nminis1.html

Steve


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

The layout I have already designed is in a squared 'U' shape (well the plywood is). Its about W ~ 2' and 4' L on both sides, sits against the wall in a 8X9 room. The computer desk is in the centre of the 'U' and the track passes behind. I started with HO but found the surface area to be tight on corners. Its now being switched to N.


----------



## thunderbearr (Oct 14, 2008)

For that size, you could easily do John Allen's original Gorre & Daphetid.

www.gdlines.com










You could leave out the section with the turntable at the bottom, so it should fit.

Hope this helps

Rob


----------

